# Mobile detailer!!



## JimmyAndreson (Apr 22, 2021)

So I had my car detailed by Infinite Detail yesterday.

I have no association with the company but just wanted to say he did a great job. He was here for over 5 hours with all the gear and that included ceramic coating.

He is on instagram which is how I find him.

I use Instagram a lot for potential things I buy these days.

Anyway I just wanted to mention the above. He is in Basildon but cam to me in central London.

Cheers10.0.0.0.1 192.168.1.254


----------

